# Having Problems with SP 540v



## Meprintdesign (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello, Im new to the Digital Printing thing so I decided to buy a printer that I could afford to gain some experience, so I bought a Roland SP 540v, but now Im having problems because my nozzles are getting clogged very often, too often I would say (overnight). I been doing the regular cleaning and maintenance to get them to work but when I get to my shop the next day they are clogged again. So my question is, what could be affecting my heads? I been thinking and I know the temperature in the room might dry the heads but Im not sure if that is it. Any recommendations or opinions on what could be happening? I got the printer about a month ago and its been like thats since I got it. Also Im in New Jersey so the temperatures are a little high at this moment. 

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## mhewy929 (May 19, 2011)

I am sure there could be a number of reasons why this may be happening. I would first check your ink. Where did your ink come from? Is the ink still good? Next I would make sure you have the printer in the proper environment. I personally keep my printer in an air controlled room (temp and humidity). Do you turn your printer off at night? If so, make sure you keep it plugged up and connected to a battery backup to make sure you are cycling ink through the system when you are not using the printer.


----------

